# R.I.P Jana :(



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She was PTS at 5.20 today :crying:

She had damaged lungs caused they think by a bacterial infection, potentially pasturella (although no symptoms). She went downhill today while in the vets. They x-rayed her at 4.45 and didnt have to sedate or give ga because she didnt want to move they then had to put her in an oxygen chamber as she was struggling so badly.
She said that they could treat her, but her lungs wouldn't repair and that the chances of her recovering fully was slim. She would also, undoubtedly get it again. I asked her what she would do if she was hers, and she said, "looking at her as she was, she wouldnt want her to have a night of not being able to breathe" and that she looked in distress
So that was the decision 
R.I.P my gorgeous girl, binky at Rainbow Bridge x Taken far too early at only 2years.

Just to add to the cr**py day, its a year today we had to have Sabre out dog pts


----------



## Japanese Akita (Jun 17, 2012)

My thoughts are with you, I know it is difficult to loose a beloved member of the family but it was in her best interest, at least she went with the dignity she deserved. She is pain free now, even though she isn't here, she will always have a place in your heart that will be irreplaceable.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am cery sorry for Your loss and feel for you as those decisions are very difficult to make!
Like I said she is now with Kimi and they very happy together.
This is so sad-i have already cried here all evening -it is dificult and she was so young and gorgeous:-( at least you did what it was best for her-is no good to look your pet is struggling.they are going down so quickly.
Aza within hours started breathing so heavily we had to take her to vets and they have given her oxygen-next day she has had her first chemo which made her feel better! But seeing her having such a difficulty with breathing was heartbreaking and her eyes looking at us for help.
You take care love Aga
P.s. when you were out of tears I was in for her.
Rest is peace Jana xxx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear this.


RIP little one.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh Heidi, 

I am so sorry to hear you had to let go of Jana today.

You fought so hard for her. Although you did the right thing, that won't make it feel any better right now.

So sorry for your loss.

Run free Jana - taken far too soon.

((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm really sorry for your loss 

Binky free Jana x


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss  It only seems like you got her a short while ago


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh no!! so sorry Heidi xx


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss 

RIP Jana xx


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Heidi, she was so young  have you spoken to Frags at all?


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Run free Jana. Xxx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah no, so sorry for your loss.
I had really hoped she would be better 

Poor little Jana x


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

RIP Jana.  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone. 
The tears are staying at bay during the day while I am busy, nighttime not so much  but I've had dogs cuddling me all day, they know I'm sad bless them. The little Collie called Ollie was amazing x
The others arn't bothered at all, I think they know something was wrong as she was separate from them.
I need to go and pay the vets and pick up the cat carrier, I think I am going to have to do it tomorrow as I don't have any time then until Tuesday.



emzybabe said:


> I'm so sorry Heidi, she was so young  have you spoken to Frags at all?


Yeh Emzy, she knows. She said she's lost her mum and her sister last year so I guess that is Lily and Calla


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's such a shock when they go so young, but you gave her a great life and did all that you could.

It's not much consolation right now, but form Jana's point of view, better a great short life, than a long, miserable one.

Time is a great healer, and eventually you will be able to cherish those memories.

Take care Heidi.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sure the vets won't mind if you don't go until Thesday - mine have always been very understanding. I hope all your other buns are ok and not carrying anything - I dont know if there's some sort of protective nebuliser they can have for pastrella. 

That's a real shame I know bigger buns don't live as long but that's still quite short. 

I recently had one of my hedgehogs put to sleep, it was the hardest and most painful decision I've ever made - the chances of him recovering were so slim but I just could t bare to see him suffer anymore. You definatly did the right thing for poor Jana xx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> It's such a shock when they go so young, but you gave her a great life and did all that you could.
> 
> It's not much consolation right now, but form Jana's point of view, better a great short life, than a long, miserable one.
> 
> ...


I believe that time heal that wounds but I have not had day yet I wouldn't cry for my Kimi!
It is not fair they have to go so quickly as it rips your heart:cryin:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Only just seen this. I'm so sorry, Heidi, I really am 

Binky free, gorgeous Jana. Taken far too soon- you will always be remembered x

((HUGS)) for you all xX


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

im so sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear this.  RIP little Jana. You gave her a good life. (((hugs)))


----------



## coshu summer (Mar 12, 2013)

Hope she is happy in rainbow bridge now.


----------

